
Can UBeam's Through-The-Air Phone Charging System Live Up to the Hype? - andyjohnson0
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/portable-devices/can-ubeams-throughtheair-phone-charging-system-live-up-to-the-hype
======
jazon
From the article:

“As a scientist, I want to be open-minded and not too skeptical... But I am an
applied technologist, and know that uBeam is facing a very challenging
problem, to say they least.”

~~~
nitro20045
"With the exception of Perry, none of the engineers listed on uBeam’s patents
are still at the company, according to their LinkedIn profiles. What's more,
uBeam engineers are said to feel as though they were being pressured by
management to describe the technology in more optimistic terms than they were
comfortable with."

